# Jails: 32bit Jail on 64bit system



## asg (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

is there a way to run a 32Bit jail on a 64Bit system? 

I have a Jail running on my old 32Bit system and I want to copy this jail over to my 64Bit system. 
As far as I can see, FreeBSD 7.2 is now able to handle this:

"Compatibility support which permits 32-bit jail binaries to be used on 64-bit systems to manage jails has been added."

Do I need to activate something special? 

Old system: FreeBSD 7.1 32Bit
New system: FreeBSD 7.2 64Bit

When I try to start the jail on my 64bit System, I receive the following errors: 


```
ps: empty file: Invalid argument
[...]
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg 
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
ldconfig: warning: /usr/lib32: No such file or directory
[...]
ps: bad namelist
```

Thanks for any help.

asg


----------



## kamikaze (May 4, 2009)

You need to copy/mount /libexec and /usr/lib32 from your host system into the jail.


----------



## fegu (Sep 10, 2012)

It is possible to run a 32bit jail on a 64bit host. In case anyone finds this old thread and is wondering, it is quite simple. Here is a detailed example


----------

